# Transparenter BG bei Combustion?



## infectedMind (4. September 2004)

Hi leute...

ich hab mir die trial von combustion 3 runtergeladen und sogar schon geschafft nen effekt zu erzeugen.
Mein problem ist nun aber das der hintergrund immer schwarz bleibt. Wie kann ich den transparent machen?
Hab im rendering-fenster schon n bissl rumgespielt mit tiff und png. Wird dann zwar transparent, aber leider ist der effekt dann auch nicht zu sehen, d.h. er ist gar nicht vorhanden.

kann mir bitte schnell einer helfen?

thx


----------



## infectedMind (4. September 2004)

keiner der sich damit auskennt?


----------

